# Resource for aria lyrics / translation



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had this running through my head for a week now. I remember in performance being touched by the lyrics, but I can't recall them anymore (and I don't speak Italian). Does anyone know of an online resouce, akin to songfacts.com , but for opera lyrics and their translations?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

http://aria-database.com/


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

recmusic.org is really good for that kind of thing, I use it a lot. It mostly focuses on songs/choral music but it also has a lot of operas as well...unfortunately it doesn't have the one you listed though.


----------

